# Getting Ready for Show



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

It's show time again! But this time I'm going through it without a trainer (who did everything for me and im 16) and I have no clue what to do. My new horse and I have our first show in a week and a half, but I'm lost at how to get her looking show ready. She has long hairs under her chin, long hairs along her face, her neck and back look good, but her belly and her legs don't. What should I do?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Remove the long hairs, either with clippers or scissors. On the legs, you do need to clip those smoothly. If you feel you can't do this without making a mess, just leave it and show like that. I would rather see a natural horse, than a hacked up horse.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks that's really helpful !!! Should I clip in the direction of the hair on her belly or against it ?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Clip with the grain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks ! what about for under her chin? she has like a beard pretty much


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just did my horse about 2 weeks ago so the clip doesn't look so fresh come show time, May 12th. You can trim off the long hairs so they don't hang down past the jaw line or you can do like I did, clip it all down even. Because it's in an awkward spot you have to pull on the skin to make it taut to shave it, again with the grain. The only time I shave again the hair growth is if I want to do a surgical type clip because it really skins it. On a bridle path, I clean it up going against the grain or inside the ears. If your show is less than 2 weeks away, I would just carefully remove only the longest hairs and take a griddle block to shed out the rest as best you can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah my show is in a week :/ not good planning on my part. But im really new to having to get my horse ready on my own. But thanks for all your help


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Then if I were you, I wouldn't be getting radical with the clippers. Just slightly shave the fetlocks, his bridle path and scissor off the long hanging down hairs to the actual coat. Grab a griddle block first and see what you remove with that, they remove long hairs pretty good and save you from having to scissors off excessive amounts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Some tips from me:
If using scissors, use round ended ones so if you horse moves you don't cut her skin.
I would personally use scissors for her legs and face, I find you can get it a lot more natural looking.
Mix one part baby oil to three parts water in a spray bottle and spray her with it 3 days before the show. If plaiting her mane and tail, don't spray them. If not plaiting, spray generously as it will make her mane and tail really shiny. If plaiting her tail, on the day of the show plait her tail then spray lots of baby oil/water mixture through her tail and comb well. The result is a shiny, tangle free tail. Warning, if you spray on too much the tail goes all oily and weird so do be careful.
A damp sponge wiped over her coat on the day of the show will remove the top layer of dust and grease from your horse's coat and help shine. 
Hope these are useful!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

It was extremley helpful!!! Omg thank you both so much !!!!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I had to do a chin trim last week. I just kept brushing the area, trimmed away anything that was sticking out, and just kept repeating the process until nothing was sticking out. I found it easier to do it from the sides than try to do on continuous swipe under the chin if that makes sense. 

A great way to get a clean looking horse without bathing is to use towels dunked in hot water, wring out the towel until it is just damp and wipe off the horse with the hot towel. It's a great finishing step after the hours of currying you'll likely have to do with a still fuzzy horse.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks ! as for after the show to get her more show looking ready. should i just totally clip her? if so what about her face am i suppose to clip her face as well ? she has lots of long strands throughout her face.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

We use electric clippers for the ears, legs and any other thick hair and then a horse shaver (google images "horse shave" to see a picture) for the long whisker hairs around the muzzle.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

oh thank you !


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

This is a decent video, but a couple things I would do differently.






First, she doesn't lubricate her clippers enough. I like the Andis spray (can't think of the name off the top of my head). 

Second, I do a little more blending than she does. And I wouldn't clip legs 3 days before a show: it's more like one week, minimum.

Third, I've never used a bot knife on an ergot. Never needed to. If ergots and chestnuts are hard to clean up, put some petroleum jelly on once a day to get them soft.

What she does on the white feet, I also do on a blaze, with lots of blending. If the horse has a hairier face than normal, I'll clip the whole thing. 

If you're going to show a lot, it makes it much easier to do these trim jobs every week. It gives you a lot of practice, and you can find the best method for your horse. Also, you won't be in a huge rush to do a huge job.

If you do clip a lot of white, watch those areas for sunburn. Even on the feet. You can use a sunscreen formulated for horses.

For breed shows, do the insides of the ears (unless it's winter) and the eyes. You can still protect your horse with a fly mask with ears.

If you don't have any experience banding/braiding, practice it a lot. There are lots of mane care tips I could give you, but I'd need more information, like your primary discipline.

For more specific help, post pictures of your horse.


----------



## Hoof Prints on my Heart (Feb 24, 2013)

*Preparing for a Horse Show*

Hi HorseCourage,

Maybe this article from my blog will help you get prepared for your show. Hope it helps!! 

Whether you are headed for your first show or a seasoned vet, you must be prepared and your hose must be sparkling clean. You will want to wash your hose’s body, mane and tail twice and be sure to scrub any white socks until they are spotless. Be thorough when clipping and banding and cover your hose so he/she stays clean all night.

Make the day before the show less stressful by having all of your supplies on hand. You should have a couple buckets on had, a hose, some sponges and a curry comb. Use a sweat scraper to help your horse dry faster and you will also want to have a mane and tail comb handy. It is also a good idea to have a clean, dry halter and lead rope on hand for after the bath when your horse is dry and clean. 

You will need a good horse shampoo and conditioner. A gentle moisturizing horse shampoo will lift away dirt easily. Shampoo & Conditioner deep cleans and revitalizes hair in one step. Color Enhancing Shampoo intensifies natural colors within the coat while leaving it soft, smooth and shiny. Whitening Shampoo should be used if you horse is light colored or has white markings or socks. No Rinse Shampoo and Spot Removers will be handy if your horse gets dirty before the show. Use a Sheath & Udder Cleaner for those sensitive underneath areas so that every inch of your hose is dirt free. Conditioner especially designed for horses will moisturize your horse’s coat while leaving it smooth to the touch. Detangler strengthens and moisturizes manes and tails to help keep hair healthy and tangle-free.

After your horse is clean, it is time to clip. Start on the muzzle and use clippers to remove the large whiskers and then use a horse razor to get every last whisker. Be sure to clip under the chin and jaw as well. Clip the whiskers above the horse’s eye, but be sure not to trim the eyelashes. Trim the horse’s ears so that they look smooth and pointed. Remove ear hair that sticks out and looks unsightly, but the inner ear hair should be left to help deter bugs. The bridle path should be trimmed from the poll towards the withers about 4 – 6 inches long. You will need to trim around the horse’s coronet band so that when you apply hoof polish, there is no hair in the way. Also clip the long hairs on the fetlock. Some horses grow long hair on the back of their cannon bone that should be trimmed as well. If you want your horse’s hair to be very short, cut against the natural direction of the hair. If you want the horse’s hair to blend in nicely with the surrounding hair, cut with the direction of the hair.

Finally, it is time to perfect your horse’s mane and tail. If you have a pleasure-type hose, such as an Arab or Morgan, you will want to leave the mane long and natural. If you have a stock-type horse, like a Quarter Horse or Thoroughbred, the mane should be about 4 inches long and banded for the show ring. Banding can be time consuming. Using a light coat of Quic Braid will help you get the perfect grip for your fingers, neater braids and less stray hairs. Getting your horses tail ready is easier. Just brush it out, braid it from the bottom of the tail dock down and stuff it into a tail bag.

Now that your horse is ready for the show it is time to take care or your tack and yourself. Clean all parts of your saddle and bridle with saddle soap and condition them the day before leaving for the show. Polish all the metal on the saddle and bridle with metal polish. Do not polish the bit! Remember to buff off any excess polish so the metal will not look dull. Pack your tack and load them into your truck or trailer the night before.

Stuff a hay net and hang it in the trailer. Also pack some grain or treats to give your horse while at the horse show. You will also want to pack a water bucket. Prepare the wraps for your horse’s legs for trailering. Brush the horse blanket so it’s clean, fold it and lay it out so that you can easily put it on the next morning.

Be sure that your riding clothes are clean. Make sure your breeches fit properly and do not have holes or stains. Find your choker collar and attach the pin you’ll use to secure the collar to your shirt. Check to see if your coat has all of its buttons and that it fits properly. Hang your clothes in a garment bag and pack them in the truck or trailer the night before. Clean and polish your boots. Remember to buff them after polishing. Place your boots in a boot bag or wrap them in a cloth and put them in the truck or trailer the night before. Brush your helmet so that the nap of the velvet goes in the same direction. Clean it before brushing if needed. Pack your helmet the night before in a helmet bag.

Clean your truck and trailer and make sure there is no manure in the trailer. Put fresh shavings where your horse will be riding in the trailer and fill your truck with gas. Hook up the trailer and truck the night before the show and make sure the chains and hitch are secure. Also make sure all of the trailer lights are working properly.

Once you arrive at the show, find the bathrooms. Know when and where all of your classes are being held. Be on your horse at least a half an hour before your first class. You and your horse will both need to warm up and relax. Bring healthy snacks from home to save money. Know your expenses. There are usually class entry fees and you may need money for trailering, schooling, stabling and membership fees. If you bring a trainer, he/she may charge for going to the show with you. Most of all have fun!

Below is a quick check list of items you will need to bring to the show:

Tack:
Saddle
Stirrups
Show, spare and warm-up saddle pad
Bridle with bit and reins
Girth
Leathers
Breastplate
Martingale
Cross-country/Jumper boots
Bell boots
Crop
Dressage whip
Longe line and longe whip
Halter and lead line
Horse blanket and cooler
Spurs
Splint boots
Tack cleaning supplies – sponge, soap, oil
Towels

Grooming Supplies:
Body brush
Dandy brush
Hoof pick
Shampoo
Conditioner
Detangler
Clippers
Cleaning cloths
Braiding/banding rubber bands
Mane & tail brush
Fly spray
Sponges
Bucket
Yarn, ribbon, comb, hook and scissors for braiding
Sweat scraper
Curry comb
Coat polish
Spot remover and/or whitening products
Hoof dressing/polish
Grooming tote
Leather cleaner
Water in a spray bottle
Leg wraps
Rubber mits
Tail wrap
Step stool

Stable, Feed and Shipping Items:
Manure fork or shovel
Broom & dustpan
First aid kit – iodine based antiseptic, triple antibiotic ointment, non-stick gauze pads, self-confirming gauze rolls, stretch bandaging tape, elastic adhesive tape, scissors, chemical ice pack, liniment, sunscreen, asprin, band-aids
Shavings
Hay
Grain
Show cooler or sheet
Shipping boots
Saddle and bridle rack
Hooks
Water buckets
Hose
Hay net
Cooler with ice and drinks
Chairs
Ties
Jack for trailer
Spare tire
Supplements
Any medicine for your horse
Twitch
Carrots and apples
Muck bucket or wheel barrel
Extension cords
Clip on light
Fan
Trash bags
Feed buckets and scoop
Flashlight

For You:
Show jacket
White, long or short sleeve show shirt
Choker
Polo shirt
Cross-country vest
Breeches
Hunt boots
Socks
Helmet
Gloves
Belt
Medical armband
Black dressage coat
White, long-sleeve rat-catcher dressage shirt
White dressage gloves
White full-seat dressage breeches
Black belt
Black dress boots
Dressage helmet
White stock tie
Warm-up and cleaning clothes
Extra money
Muck boots
Sunglasses
Hat or cap
Camera
Cell phone
Lint roller
Toiletries
Makeup and jewelry
Elastic hair bands
Brush/comb
Mirror
Kleenex
Safety pins and sewing kit
Chaps
Jeans
Boot pulls and jack
Shin and knee guards for gaming
Hair net and hair accessories
Tie/pin/scarf/choker
Rain gear
Garment and boot bags

Paperwork:
Truck and trailer registration
Map/directions to showgrounds
Show bill
Rulebook
Membership cards
Horse registration
Health certificate, coggins, other required veterinary information
Emergency telephone umbers
Veterinarian phone number
Test booklet
Checkbook/wallet/ID
Proof of ownership
Proof of age
Amateur or non-pro card
Paper and pencils


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

omg thats amazing !!!!!! THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!


----------

